# Thermo-Foil Cabinet Finishing



## David Moen (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Most of the cream coloured cabinetry in our new to us '07 23RS is finshed with a thin layer of "thermo-foil" (makes me wonder what the heck is under it, but that's another story). In a number of places this finsh is wrinkled. I was thinking of hitting it with a heat gun to see if it would shrink up and stick down flat. Has anyone had this problem? Were you able to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## al b (Aug 13, 2007)

leave it alone unless it looks realy bad then it wouldn't hurt to try. its' just partical board underneath. the thermo foil is vacumn shrunk into place. i was able to make a few new cupboards and painted them to match with automotive paint to give it a durable finish.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I fixed some wrinkles and bubbles. The method i used worked. First i bought a good glue Gorilla glue. On the bubbles I used a new razor blade and cut a straight line through the bubble. I cut it to the edge of the board if i could, but at least to the foil that was still glued. I worked glue under the foil on one side. Then I glued the other side down overlapping the first side. When you press the 2nd side down you can see the edge of the other side. cut through the overlap and remove the flaps. The wrinkles I just worked glue under and worked it as flat as possible. cutting it if needed. One other tool i used was a roller for wallpaper seams.

good luck hope this helps,

kevin


----------

